# So he says restored...



## Crazy8 (Jun 2, 2014)

What list is shorter, the list of original parts, or the list of repro parts?  Well worth $1000?  
http://york.craigslist.org/bik/4500608244.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2014)

*??????*

Seat handlebars, fenders, doesn't look right to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Never said it was restored to _original_ condition.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 2, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Seat handlebars, fenders, doesn't look right to me.




Springer fork doesn't have the top nut, which they removed 10 years ago.
Bolt goes through the fork arms, not behind them.
Regular sweetheart sprocket replaces skip tooth, probably because he has cheap wheels on it.

I would say
Frame original, everything else repop.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2014)

By definition restored means to bring back to original condition. "Restored" is probably one of the most incorrectly used words among collectors of all things e.g. cars, motorcycles, furniture, etc... . I would call this refurbished and leave it at that. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> By definition restored means to bring back to original condition. "Restored" is probably one of the most incorrectly used words among collectors of all things e.g. cars, motorcycles, furniture, etc... . I would call this refurbished and leave it at that. V/r Shawn





I would call it,
"An old straightbar frame, and a bunch of newer parts."

Max value, $400.  If we could get $1000 for these bikes, everyone would be building them.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 3, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> I would call it,
> "An old straightbar frame, and a bunch of newer parts."
> 
> Max value, $400.  If we could get $1000 for these bikes, everyone would be building them.




The sad thing is someone will see Schwinn and just want a Schwinn,I still have people that don't know Schwinn is out of business and are made in china.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 3, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> By definition restored means to bring back to original condition. "Restored" is probably one of the most incorrectly used words among collectors of all things e.g. cars, motorcycles, furniture, etc... . I would call this refurbished and leave it at that. V/r Shawn




A hearty "amen" to that.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 3, 2014)

*i may be wrong*

but looks to me like a generic stem on there not even a Schwinn one


----------



## bike (Jun 3, 2014)

*Restortion*

is the proper term here


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

bike said:


> is the proper term here




Is that a combination of "Restoration" and "Extortion" being he's asking $1000.


----------



## bike (Jun 3, 2014)

*add ABORTION -RESTORATION*



Crazy8 said:


> Is that a combination of "Restoration" and "Extortion" being he's asking $1000.




and we are there!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2014)

bike said:


> and we are there!




I thought you were combining restoration and distortion.  I like where you were headed though. How about "Aborsteration"? Not quite sure this bike qualifies for that term though, its not _that_ bad.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 11, 2014)

Value based on time and parts.  I guess his time is worth A LOT!  Because I see about $400 in parts.


And is that an off brand springer?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pan...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41822d1258


----------



## neighbor (Jun 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> By definition restored means to bring back to original condition. "Restored" is probably one of the most incorrectly used words among collectors of all things e.g. cars, motorcycles, furniture, etc... . I would call this refurbished and leave it at that. V/r Shawn




What does "stationary store" mean? that it sells cards and wrapping paper or that the store doesn't move??


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 11, 2014)

neighbor said:


> What does "stationary store" mean? that it sells cards and wrapping paper or that the store doesn't move??





Thank you.  I just laughed for 8 seconds.  Needed that.


----------

